# Driver Profile not Saving



## dpjaquith (Dec 4, 2019)

I have a 2019 M3 LR AWD w/ SW 2022.4.5.16
Rarely has anyone but me driven my car (44K mi), and I have a driver profile linked with my phone.
For awhile (going back some months, through several SW updates) I thought my driver profile would sometimes revert to older settings. More recently I made more significant changes to my preferred seat and steering wheel position, and it quickly became apparent that these changes were not being saved -- even though I clicked on 'save' and the car reported that the changes were saved.
Recently I went through a series of tests:
- Set the steering position to maximum out and maximum down; save profile; car reported it saved; next time in: steering was NOT at either maximum.
- Change seat back position from significant recline (where I used to like it) to much more upright (where I want it now); save profile; car reported it saved; next time in: seat was back at significant recline.
- I made similar changes to seat back position for 'Easy Entry' and 'saved' the changes; car reported it saved; got the same result: 'Easy Entry' went back to the prior seat back position.
- I repeated the change to my seat back position; saved the profile; car reported it saved; clicked on the 'Profiles' down arrow and re-selected my profile (which was the current one); the seat back position reverted to the prior position.
Has anyone else experienced this? Any suggestions?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Yes, I have noticed similar issues recently when I tried to save minor tweaks to my profile. At first, I thought my feeble mind was playing tricks on me. But your post helps me to confirm my suspicions. As for what to do about it, all I can think of is to set up a brand new driver profile.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Maybe Tesla decided that the saving behavior of 2021.40.6 was too aggressive (tongue in cheek here) 

Mine saves all the time, when I touch the easy-to-reach heated seat button, it saves the state as I last left it; I see the little spinner up near the easily visible 'menu bar' profile (name) button.

Sorry just having a little fun on a Friday am but it does seem to be a new bug in the firmware


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

You might want to try a factory reset which can be done on the service page


----------

